# Audierne été - English translation



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/audierne-ete

I finished the translation over the week-end and started knitting it to make sure it is clear. Up to row 45, no problem and the rest seems to be a repeat with increases along the work. 
I have a question on row 113 (highlighted on pattern) that I send to the author and I am awaiting an answer. However, I think it's easy to figure out as the pattern seems to repeat itself.
I also kept the color codes as it makes it easier to identify sections.
Don't hesitate to pm me if you have any question. Good knitting.
.......
It looks like the attachement device does'nt like my Word document. I'll try a bit longer but if it still doesn't work, pm me with your e-mail adress and I'll sent it to you privately. Sorry!!!

O.K., I think I got it. Hopefully. But I had to remove the pictures from the translation. Please just refer to the pattern link.

I don't seem to be able to cancel my following posts. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

I think you forgot to attach the pattern. Thanks


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Is this it?
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/audierne-ete


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you for your hard work and time


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

Message cancelled. Problem solved


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

Cancelled.


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

Cancelled


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

WOW! c'est beau! It's beautiful! Thanks for translating for some reason I cannot wrap my head around French knitting/crochet terms!!! Merci


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Is this it?
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/audierne-ete


Yes it is.


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

Sooooo pretty, I can't wait


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for your translation and for directing me to your download. Ravelry does not have this translation.. I have downloaded and printed this beautiful pattern and listed it in both my library and favorites.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

thank you for the pattern, but what is jersey stitch in the rows to make the shawl bigger.


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

chickkie said:


> thank you for the pattern, but what is jersey stitch in the rows to make the shawl bigger.


Sorry, jersey being an English term, I figured it would be clear in the translation. Actually, it means stockinette stitch.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I left two columns with the copy write included for the photos. I'm not trying to steal...just give a bench-mark for what the work should roughly look like with/without being blocked. This PDF file is for those who don't have immediate installations of Open Office 4.0.1 or newer (it will read most Doc and Docx files with this range of versions from Open Office).


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

A big thank you to both Sonialyne and to kaixuixang for their translations for all of us.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you for your time and expertise. This is a lovely shawl.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for translating this!


----------



## Tonka's Mom (Mar 26, 2012)

yes, many thanks for your translation - my high school French would not have gotten me very far! I'm sure the designer appreciates the wider audience!


----------



## wokmsweeney (Nov 7, 2014)

When the pattern says Jersey does it mean stockinette stitch.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you and merci


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

wokmsweeney said:


> When the pattern says Jersey does it mean stockinette stitch.


Yes


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I left two columns with the copy write included for the photos. I'm not trying to steal...just give a bench-mark for what the work should roughly look like with/without being blocked. This PDF file is for those who don't have immediate installations of Open Office 4.0.1 or newer (it will read most Doc and Docx files with this range of versions from Open Office).


 Thank you Kaixixang, I did try to join the photos to the document but it would'n download to KP in the Word document, so I had to remove them.
We all do appreciate any cooperation that will help us all. Your participation is more than welcome.

I made a couple of corrections to the original (typos) and received another message from the author. I'll wait for more questions if any and republish the newer version when all clear. As a matter of fact, I might even ask you to help with pictures if it's o.k.

To any of you who notice some errors, please let me know as I need to advise the author in case she wishes to publish the English version. Thanks.


----------



## justinevalla (Mar 3, 2015)

This is similar to Kay Meadors Ladawan Shawl on Ravelry. I would like the English version.


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

Just to say "you're very welcome" to all of your "thank you's".


----------



## justinevalla (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks....I downloaded the pattern in English.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you very much for your translation. I added the Ravelry photos to your document, now it's all together. 
Nice shawl


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

Tove said:


> Thank you very much for your translation. I added the Ravelry photos to your document, now it's all together.
> Nice shawl


Good for you, that's what I tried to do before joining it to my original message but it wouldn't download to KP. However, if you go back on page 1, Kaixixang reproduced the whole thing in PDF with the pictures included.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I just want to say how much I appreciate all the work you have both done..(sonialyne and kaixixang) .. on this shawl...
julie


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you for all your hard work.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you for your time spent on this! I will only commit to someday......, lol. Beautiful!


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

It's beautiful. Thank you for sharing


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Thank you so much for the translation. I really like this pattern and am anxious to try it.


----------



## kristinacavaz (Mar 4, 2015)

I am not a native French speaker but I find more patterns by searching in non-English sites, for instance "modele gratuit crochet" free crochet patterns, not sure if people can figure out French (it isn't that hard, Latin based and all) even Google translate does translate crochet terms that I couldn't figure out, but after a few tries you can memorize them
also many of the "gratuit modele" have the graph style as well, you know what is it called- the crochet symbol pattern, so no language barrier there. 
here's a cute skirt printable pattern http://garnstudio.com/lang/fr/includes/pattern-print.php?id=7169

http://garnstudio.com/lang/fr/search.php

did a search for free patterns, there's a few
many knit also, not just crochet

sorry didn't mean to highjack the thread! Je Suis De sole


----------

